# Low battery = surge $$$



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

I had no idea the Uber app tracks Pax battery.

Uber users with low phone battery more likely to accept surge pricing.

Interesting article:

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/technology/uber-surge-pricing-1.3593940


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

No more letting pax use your chargers.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If their phone is dead, they'll have to take a taxi


----------

